# rotator cuff tear and bicep tear



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

lesson: don't fall


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 12, 2007)

Check out Prolotherapy on www.highsieramedical.com , these injuries are best treated non-surgically. If Prolotherpy fails (which would be unusual) you can always have surgery as a last resort. The shoulder has an amazing capacity to repair itself after Prolotherpy.

Surgical treatment often leaves you with extremely poor range of motion in the affected arm as well as exposing you to MRSA, a deadly, antibiotic resistent infection.


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hmm!*

I may agree and disagree wtih the above post by Don Juan. 
Prolo may work well for a partial tear, but if significant you would likely have a better outcome from a surgical procedure.
It always depends on the pathology and the surgical procedure, but if you have a skilled PT you should not scar down and you should have very functional ROM and full strength.

I recommend prolo for my spinal instability patients and they do well with it.

A word of caution for you, getting an infection could come from the series of prolo injections as well as the surgery itself. You always have a very small chance whenever there is a break in the skin or anything is entered into the body.
Even if I were to have surgery, MRSA would be far removed from my mind if I did not have a history of infections or I were immunocompromised.

I would listen to what your Orthopod said. If you want, you are always given the right for a second opinion. Bring your imaging results to another surgeon and make an informed decision.

Good luck, either route you are probably looking at a long rehab process.


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

hey were u the guy that did this last saturday at skeggs? if not then maybe it's bicep tear season and i'm scared.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

prolotherapy exposes you to a dangerous outbreak of HWPS ( hippie wannabe physiotherapist syndrome )



Don Duende said:


> Check out Prolotherapy on www.highsieramedical.com , these injuries are best treated non-surgically. If Prolotherpy fails (which would be unusual) you can always have surgery as a last resort. The shoulder has an amazing capacity to repair itself after Prolotherpy.
> 
> Surgical treatment often leaves you with extremely poor range of motion in the affected arm as well as exposing you to MRSA, a deadly, antibiotic resistent infection.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

no i was not sorry for the guy who did. what was he doing? The big huck off to the side?



crapaccount said:


> hey were u the guy that did this last saturday at skeggs? if not then maybe it's bicep tear season and i'm scared.


----------

